# porridge problem.



## Steff (Jan 4, 2010)

Hi guys just wanted an opinion on a question about porridge, on a morning i am now having double the porridge i used to due to the cold more then anything else and that 1 never filled me , i have 2 sachets of the quaker oats , oats so simple plain and add my own golden syrup to make it abit less boring, well now i am having 2 portions will that cause me to have more highs? im not putting anymore syrup in im still using same amount as i did on one satchet, one thing i dont want is it to bring on hypers.

thanks x


----------



## am64 (Jan 4, 2010)

steff09 said:


> Hi guys just wanted an opinion on a question about porridge, on a morning i am now having double the porridge i used to due to the cold more then anything else and that 1 never filled me , i have 2 sachets of the quaker oats , oats so simple plain and add my own golden syrup to make it abit less boring, well now i am having 2 portions will that cause me to have more highs? im not putting anymore syrup in im still using same amount as i did on one satchet, one thing i dont want is it to bring on hypers.
> 
> thanks x



same amount of milk added?


----------



## rossi_mac (Jan 4, 2010)

you will be consuming more carbs, but porridge is good, it's not as carb loaded as other cereals and it's low GI  (as far as I know) so shouldn't make you spike massively but you may rise a bit more not sure how your drugs work! I guess you'll have to proceed with caution. know what you mean though I'm on double that gear to Wifey!


----------



## Steff (Jan 4, 2010)

am64 said:


> same amount of milk added?



no more milk if i didnt it would come out the microwave and i could paste the wallpaper with it


----------



## Steff (Jan 4, 2010)

rossi_mac said:


> you will be consuming more carbs, but porridge is good, it's not as carb loaded as other cereals and it's low GI  (as far as I know) so shouldn't make you spike massively but you may rise a bit more not sure how your drugs work! I guess you'll have to proceed with caution. know what you mean though I'm on double that gear to Wifey!



Cheers Rossi i think its cause now im D im not eating half as much for obvious reasons then i was before diagnosed, and on a morning im alwasy starving lol.


----------



## am64 (Jan 4, 2010)

steff09 said:


> no more milk if i didnt it would come out the microwave and i could paste the wallpaper with it



do you add more milk after the mircowave???


----------



## Steff (Jan 4, 2010)

am64 said:


> do you add more milk after the mircowave???



oooh god no then it would be like water


----------



## AlisonM (Jan 4, 2010)

I sometimes have a double dose too and it doesn't seem to raise my numbers any higher. Mind you, I don't put any sweet stuff in mine.


----------



## Einstein (Jan 4, 2010)

I always have 45g of porridge (traditional coarse grain) and 230ml of semi skimmed.

It's the only time I add salt to anything, perhaps 1/8th of a teaspoon, or if I'm going nowhere and it's really cold a shot of whisky 

Other than that I'd never double up, but then I regulate with my insulin.

What I would say from an economic point is, the sachets are very expensive compared to a box or bag of porridge oats. Scales are good even a cheap pair will soon pay for themselves over a box or two 

As for syrup on porride YUK, YUK, YUK... oohhh it's like putting syrup in homemade rice pudding  - the only thing to put in homemade rice pudding or a good pan of porridge is the spoon 

Only my opinion of course, each to their own taste wise.


----------



## Northerner (Jan 4, 2010)

The co-op has oatso simple on half price offer at the moment - ?1.09 for 12 sachets, so less than 10p a sachet. Although a packet of oats is probably even cheaper! I put a squirt of honey in mine, which sounds healthier than golden syrup!

I would imagine that, as it's fairly low GI a T2 pancreas might be able to cope with twice the quantity, but it might cause more problems with metformin from what I've heard.


----------



## Annimay (Jan 4, 2010)

I like my porridge with no salt or sugar - but I put some vanilla extract in and some cinnamon, sometimes fruit as well.  It took a little while to get used to it without sweetness but I like it better now without.

Anita


----------



## rossi_mac (Jan 4, 2010)

I'm with you their David, box of oats not packets, the idea of a shot of whisky in my morning dose sound heavenly perhaps I should leave it till the weekend!! Maybe not tho!


----------



## Einstein (Jan 4, 2010)

I think a box of leading brand is around ?1.50 for 1kg at 45g per serving that's 6.7p per serving.

If you buy it by the bag then it's even cheaper.




Northerner said:


> The co-op has oatso simple on half price offer at the moment - ?1.09 for 12 sachets, so less than 10p a sachet. Although a packet of oats is probably even cheaper! I put a squirt of honey in mine, which sounds healthier than golden syrup!
> 
> I would imagine that, as it's fairly low GI a T2 pancreas might be able to cope with twice the quantity, but it might cause more problems with metformin from what I've heard.


----------



## Steff (Jan 4, 2010)

I have decided ill stick to how im having it im putting in a teaspoons just under of syrup. Thanks for all the replies x


----------



## twinnie (Jan 4, 2010)

hi steff i use the ready break honey one its 20g of carbs per serveing and its only ?1.50 per box from asda  but you can get different flavours


----------



## Steff (Jan 4, 2010)

thx vickie i was anti porridge till got told i was diabetic and its took me long enough to find one lol that i like


----------



## twinnie (Jan 4, 2010)

steff09 said:


> thx vickie i was anti porridge till got told i was diabetic and its took me long enough to find one lol that i like



me too lol i will not eat as my hubby calls it real porriage i like the ready break one


----------



## Caroline (Jan 5, 2010)

Instead of doubling up on the porridge, have you tried putting fruit in it? I like stewed unsweetend apple in mune, but any fruit is brilliant, or even add a handfull of chopped nuts and some nut meg or other spice? I try to avoid the syrup as I want a lot of it and not just one spoonfull.

Hubby likes a dsh of worcster sauce in his or tobasco. SOunds yeuch to me, but he likes it...


----------



## Northerner (Jan 5, 2010)

Caroline said:


> ...Hubby likes a dsh of worcster sauce in his or tobasco. SOunds yeuch to me, but he likes it...



Eeeewwww! That's gross!


----------



## Caroline (Jan 5, 2010)

Northerner said:


> Eeeewwww! That's gross!



He likes it, and as porridge has no flavour, I imagine you can put just about anything in it. If it works for you, it is probably healthier than a massive fry up. The Scots always put salt in theirs, my friend in Glasgow adds a handfull of mixed herbs which seems to work quite well.

Porridge has a bad press for being a bit boring, but the things you can put in it are as individual as we are, so what will work for some wont work for others. It is always good to try something new, it helps keep us interested in things.


----------



## Einstein (Jan 5, 2010)

Caroline said:


> He likes it, and as porridge has no flavour, I imagine you can put just about anything in it. If it works for you, it is probably healthier than a massive fry up. The Scots always put salt in theirs, my friend in Glasgow adds a handfull of mixed herbs which seems to work quite well.
> 
> Porridge has a bad press for being a bit boring, but the things you can put in it are as individual as we are, so what will work for some wont work for others. It is always good to try something new, it helps keep us interested in things.


 
Hence a minute amount of salt, or a shot of whisky hic... Not the two together though!!!

Also if you use semi-skimmed milk rather than milk/water mix it's a far better option in my opinion.


----------



## Steff (Jan 5, 2010)

excellent i use semi skimmed only ,


----------



## Steff (Jan 5, 2010)

Caroline said:


> Instead of doubling up on the porridge, have you tried putting fruit in it? I like stewed unsweetend apple in mune, but any fruit is brilliant, or even add a handfull of chopped nuts and some nut meg or other spice? I try to avoid the syrup as I want a lot of it and not just one spoonfull.
> 
> Hubby likes a dsh of worcster sauce in his or tobasco. SOunds yeuch to me, but he likes it...



no spice or nuts, but ty for the apple idea ill give it a go


----------



## Caroline (Jan 5, 2010)

steff09 said:


> no spice or nuts, but ty for the apple idea ill give it a go



You're welcome. It is good to hear what others do and to try the ones you like the sound of. It helps if the apple is hot or warm too.


----------



## muddlethru (Jan 7, 2010)

I just have loose porridge,cinamon and skimmed milk in the micro every morning. Depending on mood I might chuck in dried fruit or apple. Being a Scot I was brought up on the stuff. Mind you I never know how I'm going to eat it as it when it comes out I either have to use a knive and fork or have it through a straw. My custard comes out just the same.


----------



## Steff (Jan 8, 2010)

Caroline said:


> Instead of doubling up on the porridge, have you tried putting fruit in it? I like stewed unsweetend apple in mune, but any fruit is brilliant, or even add a handfull of chopped nuts and some nut meg or other spice? I try to avoid the syrup as I want a lot of it and not just one spoonfull.
> 
> Hubby likes a dsh of worcster sauce in his or tobasco. SOunds yeuch to me, but he likes it...



Hi caroline tryed this this morning and it was boootiful @ stewed apples x


----------



## vince13 (Jan 8, 2010)

Annimay said:


> I like my porridge with no salt or sugar - but I put some vanilla extract in and some cinnamon, sometimes fruit as well.  It took a little while to get used to it without sweetness but I like it better now without. Anita



I like mine the same as above but I do use some Candarel Granular sweetner too and I find I like the mix of spice,fruit and sweetness.  I make mine with real porridge oats and semi-skimmed milk.


----------



## rossi_mac (Jan 8, 2010)

I'm seriously tempted to have a wee nip of whisky in mine tomorrow morning before going to work on the frozen garden! Thanks for the tip guys


----------

